# How Many Five Year Olds Could You Take



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.howmanyfiveyearoldscouldyoutakeinafight.com/
A short quiz, and a quick, yet arbitrary answer.
It said I could take 28, I'm fairly certain I could take 30...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 16, 2007)

Apparently my moral compass won't let me take too many on...only 17...


----------



## KeeblerElf (Dec 16, 2007)

20 five year olds can bring it on!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like I can take about 24.



Had to try the can you survive a zombie apocalypse quiz as well.  51% chance.  Not bad, could be better.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 16, 2007)

30... Bwahahahaha


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2007)

Twenty-three.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Apparently my moral compass won't let me take too many on...only 17...


Well, I guess we know who wasn't eye gouging the little booger eaters...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't feel bad Lisa... 18 for me... so ...


WAIT! WHO THE HELL CAME UP WITH *THIS* QUIZ ANYWAY!?!?!?!?!??? 

Fighting 5 year olds??? Geez I'm ashamed that I took the damned thing. Sheesh!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 17, 2007)

I could take 22 of the little rugrats.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 17, 2007)

32.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm at 31!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 17, 2007)

31


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 17, 2007)

38!  Any chance we can get a fight deal with UFC and Romper Room?  We might be on to something.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> 38! Any chance we can get a fight deal with UFC and Romper Room? We might be on to something.


 
38 my god Mark your a five year old wrecking machine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I knew I lost a few points based on size and reach.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 17, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> 38 my god Mark your a five year old wrecking machine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently, being 6'4" gives me a large advantage over 5 year olds.  Good thing to know if I ever need milk money.:lol:


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 17, 2007)

24.  I'm picturing the fight sequence in Matrix 2 with midgets.


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 17, 2007)

mwahaha 24...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 17, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> 38!  Any chance we can get a fight deal with UFC and Romper Room?  We might be on to something.


So ... do you hire out?    :lol2:


----------



## tellner (Dec 17, 2007)

31


----------



## ChingChuan (Dec 17, 2007)

Only 15 . I think I need more training .


----------



## crushing (Dec 17, 2007)

This disturbing quiz said I could take on 25.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 17, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> So ... do you hire out?    :lol2:



I give special rates for twins, triplets and quadruplets.  :samurai:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 17, 2007)

I could take 26, I think I have a future as a daycare provider


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 17, 2007)

38 here too..   :hammer:

Tried having all the kids attack me at a camp once. The key is guarding your back, keep moving and don`t waste energy.


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 17, 2007)

I could take on 22 five year old kids in a fight. While taking the quiz I started thinking about the scene from "Hostle" where the gang of kids beat the bad guys to death with rocks.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 17, 2007)

I can take out 31 of ye ol' ankle biters, and then the conscious set in and I realized my niece is 5 years old, oh wait, just passed, ok I'm good to go!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 17, 2007)

I only could take on 20. I feel infereior to some of you.


----------



## bydand (Dec 17, 2007)

It says 36 for me.  Kind of disturbing test actually.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2007)

I know I could take on more than this
*You could take on 22 five year old kids in a fight.*


----------



## tellner (Dec 17, 2007)

Of course, that's the hard way. 

Tell half of them "I'll give you a whole dollar for every one of those guys out there you can beat up."

Then give the winners five bucks a piece to beat on each other.

Then stomp the finalists who are probably hurt and tired. 

Since I have some money in my pocket it's not changing the rules. 

Of course, since they specified that it's in a gym, if there are climbing ropes or basketball hoops I can be up high and only have to drop one at a time on the others down below.

"Win if you can. Lose if you must. But always cheat!"


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2007)

38 of the little scrappers!  If I was little taller, I coulda handled 40!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 17, 2007)

tellner said:


> Of course, that's the hard way.
> 
> Tell half of them "I'll give you a whole dollar for every one of those guys out there you can beat up."
> 
> ...


That is the single most twisted thing I've read in months.
I love it.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Dec 17, 2007)

I can take on 15 of the little tykes...darn moral compass gets in my way!


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> Of course, that's the hard way.
> 
> Tell half of them "I'll give you a whole dollar for every one of those guys out there you can beat up."
> 
> ...


 
You forgot the part where you take your money back from their battered little bodies afterward.  

Hell, they should be paying for that kind of real-world experience.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> Of course, that's the hard way.
> 
> Tell half of them "I'll give you a whole dollar for every one of those guys out there you can beat up."
> 
> ...



We're in the presence of greatness.:bow:


----------



## Mei Hua (Dec 18, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> 32.



Same here, I'd boot the little runts


----------



## Brother John (Dec 18, 2007)

THAT cracked me up!!!
34 for me.

hahahaha.....

Your Brother (don't make me take off my belt!!!!!)
John


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2007)

Big Don said:


> That is the single most twisted thing I've read in months.
> I love it.



*Bows deeply*

Thank you. You say the nicest things.

And _that_ is why I'm a Silat player.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 18, 2007)

bydand said:


> It says 36 for me.  Kind of disturbing test actually.


true

though it gave me some giggles due to the ridiculousness of it....
still..............I'll probably have BAD dreams now. :I

Your Brother
John


----------



## Big Don (Dec 18, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> You forgot the part where you take your money back from their battered little bodies afterward.
> 
> Hell, they should be paying for that kind of real-world experience.


Not to take away from Tellner's brilliance, but, this, THIS is true greatness....


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> You forgot the part where you take your money back from their battered little bodies afterward.
> 
> Hell, they should be paying for that kind of real-world experience.



Brilliant. 

I'm thinking that it's a once in a lifetime lesson for them. They'll heal like, well, five year olds. And they'll be ticked at me. I'm over 40. 

Besides, it's chump change. 

One of the other quizzes on the same site calculates how much your body is worth in cold cash. Even with the bulk discount we're talking serious money here.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 18, 2007)

34.

Must be all the experience from the after school program I run.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 18, 2007)

18....


----------



## exile (Dec 18, 2007)

27. Too few, since it's well known in the early post-toddler mob violence research community that homicidal 5-year olds run in packs averaging on the order of 36 or so, making Mark B. probably the only one of us who will survive the Preschool Thunderdome Challenge (you know: 37 enter&#8212;one walks out). I'm probably making some elementary mistake....


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 19, 2007)

Reminds me of the Monthy Python part where gangs of old women run amok terrorizing the city. Do they have a test for who many 95 year olds you could take too?


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 19, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Reminds me of the Monthy Python part where gangs of old women run amok terrorizing the city. Do they have a test for who many 95 year olds you could take too?


 
I think you can just take your score from the "Surviving the Zombie Apocalypse" test.


----------



## kenpofighter (Dec 19, 2007)

I got control over 20 of those kids! Whew, that makes me feel better when I am teaching the kid's karate.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 19, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Reminds me of the Monthy Python part where gangs of old women run amok terrorizing the city. Do they have a test for who many 95 year olds you could take too?


Its pretty much the same test, just with allowances made for support hose and depends.


----------



## tellner (Dec 19, 2007)

Combine 'em. How many zombie five year olds could you take? Get a room full of five year olds. Add Barney, Yanni and video games...


----------



## Big Don (Dec 19, 2007)

tellner said:


> Combine 'em. How many zombie five year olds could you take?


Come on now, it is bad enough that little kids bite, eating people is out of the damn question.


----------



## LuzRD (Dec 19, 2007)

27?? i know i could do better than that!


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 19, 2007)

Man, I can only handle 19 of them.  

Robyn :tantrum:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 19, 2007)

tellner said:


> Combine 'em. How many zombie five year olds could you take? Get a room full of five year olds. Add Barney, Yanni and video games...


You forgot the Ritalin and Adderal.


----------

